# Die WoW-Guides Seite Das wird hammer



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed user
wie ihr mal mit bekommen habt hatte ich nen counter mit ner hp gemacht und viele haben mich gefragt ob ich net ne seite erstellen kann mit guides usw

jetz kommts

Ja das habe ich und das design soeben fertig gestellt wer es sehn will brauch nur unten auf das bild zu klicken

http://krimson.bplaced.net/bilder/cata6.png

Jetz möchte ich eure meinung was sagt ihr zu dem design?

bitte keine rechtschreib flames ich weis das ich net der beste bin was es damit an geht ich will eine reuge unterhaltung mit euch führen.


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

aso das logo wow-guides wird sich noch ändern nur so am rande^^


----------



## Desoka (10. November 2010)

Sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus so auf den ersten Blick .

Allerdings sehen die Newsbanner ziemlich gestreckt aus und ja das Logo sollte nochmal 
überarbeitet werden ^^


----------



## Bablione (10. November 2010)

sehr schönes gesign, nur zu deiner eigenen sicherheit, solltest du ein wasserzeichen für solche bilder verwenden, sonst könnte irgendwer auf die idee kommen, das design zu klauen. Mit wasserzeichen, wird es schwieriger.


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

danke euch zwei, das wasserzeichen mach ich eben fix und das logo wie gesagt ändert sich noch und das mit dem news banner wird auch behoben is ja nur ne vorschau wie es sein könnte


----------



## FerhatSY (10. November 2010)

Sehr schönes Design, wie meine Vorposter aber schon meinten: Die Grafiken vom Kommentarberreich und Newsbereich sehen sehr groß aus, vielleicht ein wenig kleiner 

Und da ich nicht weiß, ob du bei irgendwas irgendwelche Hilfe brauchst, biete ich mich mal selbst an. Natürlich kostenlos 

Ich arbeite als Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung und habe ein sehr gutes PHP-Kenntnis. Als ob das alles wäre. Ich kann dir bei jeder Form von Native-Code helfen, sprich Browser-Plugin o. Ä. (Sowas wie Flash Player oder Adobe Reader im Browser). Aber da das nur eine Guide-HP werden soll, würden meine PHP-Skripte reichen. (Ausführlicher Counter, IP-Adressen, Uhrzeit, URI, bei Bedarf werden mehrere Zugriffe einer IP innerhalb 10 Minuten nur als ein Zugriff gewertet u. v. m.)

Ich möchte dir mich nicht aufzwängen 

Aber weiter so, gefällt mir das Ding!

Greetz Asha

*/cast [target=player] Immunität gegen jegliche Rechtschreibflames*


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

so wasserzeichen ist drin 

http://krimson.bplaced.net/bilder/cata6.png

@FerhatSY

ich hab zwar ein der mir hilft beim scripten aber ich nehm auch gern deine hilfe an bzw das navi hab ich schon fertig^^ hab auch son wenig ahnung aber ammeisten mit grafik desing ec aber wie gesagt ich nehm sie gerne an schreib mir mal ne pm und dann klären wir weiteres 

*EDIT*

@FerhatSY

der mir hilft beim erstellen der Homepage hilft mir bei einer andern seite, das heist das wenn du magst das wir die andere auch schon anfangen können das die bis cata fertig ist und gefüllt mit inhalten, die andere mach ich neben bei fertig bzw das design is da ja schon fertig gemacht von mir die seite is auch zu 85% fertig. Du kannst mir ja mal ne pm schreiben.


----------



## FerhatSY (10. November 2010)

Siehe Postfach 

Greetz Asha


----------



## Farodien (10. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> bitte keine rechtschreib flames ich weis das ich net der beste bin was es damit an geht ich will eine reuge unterhaltung mit euch führen.



Wenn dir das bewußt ist, solltest du als allererstes daran arbeiten, das wird dich auch für die Zukunft weiterbringen.
Zumindest sollte man dann doch in so einem, wie es scheint recht wichtigen Beitrag für dich mal die paar Zeilen durchgehen.....

Das Design selber gefällt mir die Farbe ist gut aufs Cata Logo abgestimmt und alles andere wirkt recht schlicht, was die Augen aufs wesentliche hält.

Was mich persönlich stört sind die Headerboxen der News wenn es zuviele werden, stört der Blitz darin, dieser irritiert den Gesamteindruck, das ist als hättest du Pixelfehler auf dem Monitor,
sie werden immer wieder eingefangen. Den Hintergrund würde ich wie bei der Umfrage machen ggf. minimal zum Hintergrund abstufen.

Zum Copyright, es sieht aus als wäre es mit einem Bausteinsystem alla Joobla gemacht? Da hast dann kein Copyright ausser du nutzt natürlich eigene Bilder und Grafiken und auf alles was mit Cata zutun hat, da liegt es bei Blizzard da kann es sein das du ggf. eine Genehmigung benötigst sobald es kommerziell wird. 

In diesem Sinne...

Viel Spass damit


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

Die news bilder sind nur zum test da werden kategorien erstellt mit jewals anderen bildern^^

wegen erlaubnis das ist kein problem


----------



## crimeh (10. November 2010)

hallo leute,
also erstmal ich finde das design gut, die Änderungen sind auch gut geworden 
ich biete dir auch meine hilfe an, ich hab sehr gute ahnung vom HTML und Java/falsh skript aufbau einer HP, also spirch menü führung/navigation, buttons welche die farben wechseln, eben all das was eine kleine HP noch ein wenig "teurer" aussehen lässt 
falls du irgend einen rat brauchst oder ein projekt hast bei dem ich dir helfen kann einfahc PM an mich 
ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, amcht weiter so  wird sicher gut die HP  

Edit: irgendwie is der *zwinker*-smile nich der den ich erhofft hab^^ naja  lässt sich ned ändern^^


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Zuerst einmal zur Seite: da kann was Schönes draus werden.

Nun aber zu meinem ersten Gedanken: WTF?! Noch eine Guides-Seite?
Glaubst du allen ernstes dich gegen hordeguides.de, tankspot.com und manaflask.com durchsetzen zu können? Es gibt ausreichend, wenn nicht mehr als genug Guides Seiten, da braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht noch eine.


----------



## Elniesreiz (10. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal zur Seite: da kann was Schönes draus werden.
> 
> Nun aber zu meinem ersten Gedanken: WTF?! Noch eine Guides-Seite?
> Glaubst du allen ernstes dich gegen hordeguides.de, tankspot.com und manaflask.com durchsetzen zu können? Es gibt ausreichend, wenn nicht mehr als genug Guides Seiten, da braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht noch eine.




Jetzt hab dich mal nicht so, ich denke er möchte die Guides auf seine Art und Weise schreiben, da aus meiner Erfahrung raus manche Guides manchmal 5 Mal gelesen werden wollen, bevor man den Sinn versteht.


Zum TE: Viel Erfolg damit


----------



## crimeh (10. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal zur Seite: da kann was Schönes draus werden.
> 
> Nun aber zu meinem ersten Gedanken: WTF?! Noch eine Guides-Seite?
> Glaubst du allen ernstes dich gegen hordeguides.de, tankspot.com und manaflask.com durchsetzen zu können? Es gibt ausreichend, wenn nicht mehr als genug Guides Seiten, da braucht es meiner Meinung nach nicht noch eine.



Ich glaube nich das er es darauf anlegt, das ist ja eine Privat gestaltete Hilfe seite die aus Spaß an der Freude entstanden ist, und nich gesponsert wird wie zB Tankspot etc...
was dem guten aussehen aber keinen abbruch tun sollte, schau dir die entwickler von myspace, google oder wie sie alle heißen an... haben klein angefangen und sind nun die ganz großen 
P.S.: mir sind di eprivaten seiten eh lieber, da is nich so viel werbung/banner etc drauf


----------



## Lari (10. November 2010)

Gut, aber wie aktuell wird das alles sein?
Hordeguides.de hat schon Taktiken für die Bosse auf dem Beta-Server. Ich glaube kaum, dass der TE da mithalten kann 

Dennoch viel Glück


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

wie sagt man so schön lari Lass dich überrachen


----------



## amdosh (10. November 2010)

Ich bitte dich nur um eins:
keine Guides direkt aus den WoW-Forum nehmen und nur etwas umbasteln, dass aber das Original noch erkennbar ist. Von anderen Quellen sollte natürlich das gleiche gelten.

Meine eigenen Guides, die von mir nur im Offiziellen Forum erstellt worden sind und dort auch gepflegt worden sind, tauchten dann ohne meines Wissens auf einer Guideseite auf (noch dazu einer, die für zich Spiele so sammelt...). Da Aktualisierungen nicht dort eingepflegt werden und nichtmal vorher angefragt wurde, war ich natürlich schon sauer, als ich dies das erstemal sehen musste.

Es ist schon ein schwieriges Thema mit Guide-Sammlungen, wenn nicht alle von einen selbst stammen. Man muss schon drauf achten, dass sie aktuell bleiben und auch die Guide-Ersteller es wissen und ihre zustimmung gegeben haben. Wie die rechtlichen Bestimmungen aussehen in diesen Bereich kann ich aber nicht genau sagen.


----------



## Aku T. (10. November 2010)

Das Design ist ganz gut, ich würd vielleicht noch mal ein bisschen mit den Farben der Textboxen und der Textfarbe an sich spielen. hellbraun auf dunkelbraun ist in Ordnung, vielleicht machst du den Hintergrund noch etwas dunkler und den Text ein wenig heller, vielleicht hilft auch schon ne andere Schriftart. Im Moment find ich's schön, aber bei langen Texten evtl. ein bisschen (wirklich nur ein bisschen) unangenehm beim Lesen. 

Ansonsten - super Arbeit.


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

jo das wird sich ja alles ändern das ist ja erst mal ne vorschau


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

Das sub menü hab ich nun fertig gestellt


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. November 2010)

Also finde das Diesgn richtig gut 

Ich selber muss mal bisschen CSS lernen aber mir fehle neifnach die Ideen für sowas xD


----------



## ZAM (10. November 2010)

Mir kommen Farbgebung, Buttonheader, Hintergrund und einige andere Details irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> Hallo liebe buffed user
> wie ihr mal mit bekommen habt hatte ich nen counter mit ner hp gemacht und viele haben mich gefragt ob ich net ne seite erstellen kann mit guides usw
> 
> jetz kommts
> ...



Hallo Krimson,

das Design deiner Seite gefällt mir sehr gut. Es ist endlich eine Seite, die sich auf das Wesentliche konzentrieren zu scheint. Das finde ich wirklich positiv. Es gibt ja tausende nutzloser Internetseiten, wo man draufgeht und mit tausenden Links und Informationen zugebombt wird. Daher muss ich sagen, gefällt mir dein schlichtes Design. Die Homepage erinnert mich ein wenig (Wie Zam über mir wahrscheinlich auch) an die neue WoW - Homepage, aber ist ja auch egal.

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, einfach so weiter zu machen. Achte auf jedenfall immer als Erstes auf Übersicht. Das ist das A und O, man muss sich auf der Seite wohlfühlen und alles gut im Blick haben. Es gibt für mich nichts Wichtigeres als Übersicht. Gegebenfalls könnte man die Seite noch besser gliedern, aber auf dem Bild sehe ich eben nur die Oberfläche.

Nun ja, kommen wir mal zu dem worauf ich hinaus will:

Woher willst du denn die Guides nehmen ? Selber schreiben ? Davon würde ich dir mit deiner Rechtschreibung dringend abraten. Da mich das Design wirklich anspricht und ich denke, dass wirklich eine nützliche Hilfeplattform aus der Seite werden kann, wäre ich dazu bereit an der Seite mit zu wirken. Damit sind in erster Linie die Inhalte gemeint, ich selber habe schon weit mehr als 30 Guides verfasst und weiss somit wovon ich rede.

Auch würde ich dir anbieten, dass ich immer ein wenig die Rechtschreibung auf der Seite überprüfen würde. Ich denke, wir beide würden uns gut ergänzen. Wenn du Interesse hast, dann melde dich doch mal. Ich denke es kann viel aus der Seite werden.


----------



## Krimson (10. November 2010)

Zam ich weis^^

und mir ist auch wichtig das man sich bei der seite zurecht findet und alles auf ein blick hat usw das findet man net überall


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

Zum Thema: Gibt genug Seiten mit Guides, auch in Foren wie hier, mehr ist wirklich nicht nötig.

Außerdem würde ich mich auf so einer Seite nie "regestrieren". Falls man nicht gleich sieht was gemeint ist: Es wird registrieren geschrieben ^^


----------



## Shaila (10. November 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Gibt genug Seiten mit Guides, auch in Foren wie hier, mehr ist wirklich nicht nötig.
> 
> Außerdem würde ich mich auf so einer Seite nie "regestrieren". Falls man nicht gleich sieht was gemeint ist: Es wird registrieren geschrieben ^^



Ich kenne keine alles umfassende Guide Seite.


----------



## Arosk (10. November 2010)

Nope, das schafft man auch nicht. Guides von anderen Seiten nehmen darf man ja auch nicht, und gut 100 verschiedene Guides zu schreiben ist auch nicht grad spaßig.


----------



## Yadiz (11. November 2010)

Die Grund-Idee ist gut. 
Ich find nur schade, dass Header sowie Navi Hintergründe einfach vom neuen Armory kopiert wurden. Wo bleibt da das "Designen"?


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Uh was ist das?!


Warum kopierst du das Design und schmückst dich zusätzlich mit den Lorbeeren? Das einzige das wohl wirklich von dir ist, ist das Logo - und das erkennt man.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

jetz pass mal auf AjaxXx erstens das logo ist erst mal nur so gemacht ja bevor du ne scheiße laberst erst lesen was ich geschrieben habe das wird ersätz nur ein TEST LOGO und von wegen schmücken hab NIE gesagt das es von mir ist es ist nur angepasst worden also erst lesen mein freund -.-


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> [...] und von wegen schmücken hab NIE gesagt das es von mir ist es ist nur angepasst worden also erst lesen mein freund -.-


Doch, denn:



			
				Krimson schrieb:
			
		

> wie ihr mal mit bekommen habt hatte ich nen counter mit ner hp gemacht und viele haben mich gefragt ob ich net ne seite erstellen kann mit guides usw
> jetz kommts
> Ja das habe ich und das design soeben fertig gestellt wer es sehn will brauch nur unten auf das bild zu klicken





Du willst dich nicht damit schmücken? Warum dann folgende Frage?



			
				Krimson schrieb:
			
		

> Jetz möchte ich eure meinung was sagt ihr zu dem design?






			
				Krimson schrieb:
			
		

> jetz pass mal auf AjaxXx erstens das logo ist erst mal nur so gemacht ja bevor du ne scheiße laberst erst lesen was ich geschrieben habe das wird ersätz nur ein TEST LOGO






			
				AjaxXx schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige das wohl wirklich von dir ist, ist das Logo - und das erkennt man.


Stimmt meine Aussage oder nicht? Es ist von dir und es scheint das einzige zu sein das DU designed hast.

Und warum so gereizt das jemand das ausspricht, das hier bereits einige angedeutet haben. Wäre ja schade wenn die Leute wirklich denken das du es drauf hättest 
Wobei mir das Design sowieso nicht gefällt - ist halt einfach nur schlecht kopiert.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

ich hab net gesagt das es von mir ist ich hab gesagt erstellt in dem sinn es bearbeitet ec denk mal nach und ch habe gefragt ob den leuten das design so gefällt


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Wow! Du bist ja echt gereizt. Beleidigst an einem Stück.
Ich habe dir meine Meinung erklärt und auch anhand von Zitaten erklärt, aber du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen (willst es nicht verstehen/bist gefrustet das es jmd offen gesagt hat)

Dann "Designe" mal weiter in dem du andere Designs klaust und "Bearbeitest"  Ansonsten kannst du ja mal über deine Umgangsformen nachdenken.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

1. ist es net geklaut den jeder nutz designs von blizzard auch viele communitys und deine erklärung ist fürn mist ich hab NIE gesagt das ICh es gemacht habe ich habe nur gesagt das ich eins erstellt habe und auch gesagt das es net mir ist less mal weiter mein freund und ausserdem ist es kommplet bearbeiten bzw kann ich selber designs machen nur mommentan keine zeit wegen arbeit bzw kommt später ein neues was besser aussieht


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich hab net gesagt das es von mir ist ich hab gesagt erstellt in dem sinn es bearbeitet ec denk mal nach


Hast du natürlich nicht gesagt und ich hätte es mir denken können, das du es so meintest. Oh wait... Deine Satzstellung und rechtschreibung macht es "etwas" schwer zu verstehen was du meinst und... OH WAIT! Du hattest gesagt dass das Design fertig ist. DAS DESIGN aka DAS VON MIR ERSTELLTE DESIGN.




> ch habe gefragt ob den leuten das design so gefällt


"Bin ich gut, bin ich gut, bin ich gut!? GEFÄLLT ES EUCH!? JA!?"


----------



## Yadiz (11. November 2010)

Kommt mal runter, Leute. Ich muss Ajaxxx da echt rechtgeben. 


Den Link kann ich net oft genug posten:
http://ripperhunting.com/


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

Ich habe nie gesagt von mir erstellt


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Den Link kann ich net oft genug posten:
> http://ripperhunting.com/



Genau so sieht's aus. Ich mache das Hauptberuflich und bekomme immer das kotzen wenn ich sowas lese und noch dazu bei Leuten die sich so... Ich weis nicht wie ich das Verhalten von unserem TE beschreiben soll... verhält. Ich musste spontan an einen verängstigten Hund denken der in die Ecke getrieben wurde...


----------



## Aranshi (11. November 2010)

[snapback]Schöne Seite gefällt mir aber irgendwas fehlt noch in der Mitte, das wirkt so leer da[/snapback]


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

was meinnste mit in der mitte fählt was? welche mitte?


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Der Eindruck entsteht dadurch das er keinen Footer verwendet hat und keinen normalen Blindtext. Ach noch ein Tip fürs kopieren: Das Original wurde mit einem Gridsystem aufgebaut wie fast jede Communitysite mit viel Content, also bitte mit 960 Grid system


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

die seite wird selber erstellt und footer hab ich auch nur den sieht man net auf den bild ich hab dir schon mal gesagt erst fragen bevor du nen mist schreibst


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Was denn? Ich geb' dir doch Tips! 
Warte ich habe dir mal aufgemalt was du so falsch gemacht hast, alleine vom Raster her


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

schwer von begriff junge das ist nur eine vorschau wie es aussehn soll so muss es aber net sein

*EDIT*
und auserdem kommt da net son normaler text hin sondern nen bild was Selber erstellt ist und etwas weiter unten sitz


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ja das habe ich und das design soeben fertig gestellt [/font]


IST doch fertig! Du fragst nach Kritik und nun ist das auch falsch!
Pah jetzt bin ich doch glatt ein bisschen traurig 


Aber ich stecke natürlich nicht den Kopf in den Sand, sondern werde dir weiterhin SEHR gerne helfen  Noch ein Paar mehr Screens bitte, mein Grafiktablett wartet <3



Krimson schrieb:


> *EDIT*
> und auserdem kommt da net son normaler text hin sondern nen bild was Selber erstellt ist und etwas weiter unten sitz


 
Du willst den Contentbereich mit einem Bild ersetzen. Sehr clever  Ich merke schon - ich kann noch was von dir lernen!


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

ok


----------



## amdosh (11. November 2010)

Also mit deinen 19 Jahren solltest du noch eins lernen:
Wenn man Meinungen zu einer neuen Homepage haben will, sollte man mit offenen Karten spielen und nicht nur ein Bild bei imageshack ablegen, was auch noch nicht alle wichtigen Designelemente hat. Und nicht noch einige Sachen anpassen wollen, ohne sie vorher genau noch anzugeben - z.B. ist das Blizzard Copyright - schon so Pflicht für dein Vorhaben - schon das jetzige WoW-Cata-Logo macht dies notwendig. 
*Und wenn in einer Diskussion die Argumente ausgehen, sollte man sich besser zurückhalten und nicht direkt wahllos beleidigen* !


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

ehm hallo hab gesagt das es net von mir ist das es nur bearbeitet ist schau mal bei den post von zam wo dann meiner kommt und Copyright kommt da sowieso hin nur der footer is da net eingeblendet da er noch net fertig ist das sollte später kommen


----------



## AjaxXx (11. November 2010)

Man, man, man!
ES IST DOCH FERTIG! Nicht vergessen 


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ja das habe ich und das design soeben fertig gestellt [/font]




Und ignorier nicht immer das Zitat, während du im nächsten Atemzug dich auf dein Geschriebenes berufst


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. November 2010)

So, und jetzt kommt mal wieder runter. Beleidigungen helfen nicht wirklich.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

du kannstd en hier löschen hab nen neuen beitrag auf gemacht und von vorne angefangen und diesmahl ohne fehler ec und keine beleidigungen sorry dafür noch mal an alle hier der link

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/175360-ihr-wolltet-ne-homepage-hier-ist-sie/#entry2922475

und ajax sorry tut mir leit


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

hallo was soll das bitte den andern wieder öffnen und den heir löschen schliesen  wollte von vorne anfangen


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. November 2010)

Nö, ich hab einfach deinen Neuen geschlossen.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

schlies doch einfach den den brauch ich net oder lösch den ich wollte mit den andern beitrag von vorne anfangen ohne beleidigungen ec -.-


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

Hallo liebe buffed user
wie ihr mal mit bekommen habt hatte ich nen counter mit ner hp gemacht und viele haben mich gefragt ob ich net ne seite erstellen kann mit guides usw
ich hatte in einige tage mal zeit und habe nen design erstellt bzw einige Grafiken von Blizzard übernommen und Bearbeitet aber paar dinge hab ich selber erstellt.

ich will die seite für euch erstellen um da guides und wohlmöglich noch einiges mehr anzubieten, jetz will ich von euch wissen wie ihr das Design findet ob man das so lassen kann oder einiges ändern kann oder soger hinzufügen kann ich nehme gerne tips an solange es keine sinlosen flames sind^^

das Bild ist zwar jetz so fertig aber wenn sich was ändert halte ich euch auf den laufenden, aber es könnten sich z.b sachen ändern wie z.b bei den menüs bei den guides das da was hinzukommen kann oder sogar auch entfernt wird ich bin mir auch am überlegen bossguides anzubieten aber da es nette Seiten gibt die das schon übernehme weis ich nicht ob das sinn macht *die guides ec schreib nicht ich die werden von jemand geschrieben der das besser kann wegen Rechtschreibung ec* aber nun gut hier nun das bild

http://krimson.bplac...ilder/cata6.png
"ich hoffe es gibt Leute die nicht nur drauf schauen das das Design net ganz von mir ist sondern teilweise von Blizzard übernommen aber bearbeitet wurde den die Inhalte zählen ja dann auf der HP "

Bei dem logo von cata wird nen link rein kommen das zur neuen seite verlinkt die blizzard mommentan erstellt also die hier " http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/ ". Links kommt ein Logo von der HP dann das aber noch erstellt wird ^^ und in footer kommt nen Copyride rein von blizzard und von mir wegen den inhalten dann ec.

*EDIT**
ach so vergessen zu sagen, die buttons um die news zu versenden und der drucker icon die werden ersätz die dienen mommentan als platzhalter da kommen welche rein die besser zu hp passen, die werden gerade von mir erstellt 

bitte keine rechtschreib flames ich weis das ich net der beste bin was es damit an geht ich will eine reuge unterhaltung mit euch führen.
*den anderen beitrag bitte löschen möchte hier noch mal von vorne anfangen und das richtig ohne fehler, beleidigungen ec*


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2010)

Naja, ich würde die Platzhalter (Drucker usw.) da lassen. Immerhin ist dann eindeutig, für was die Icons sind und ich persönlich hasse Seiten, bei denen man sich erstmal orientieren muss. Da nehme ich dann lieber so einen Stilbruch hin.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

ok dann werde ich die lassen


----------



## amdosh (11. November 2010)

Eventuell solltest du über das Blizz Webformular (Link steht dazu auf der verlinkten Webseite) im unteren Bereich des Bildes nochmals etwas nachfragen, ich kenne mich gerade nicht ganz aus, aber das Blizzard Fanseiten Logo könnte nur für die Webseiten erlaubt sein, die auch diesen Status offiziell bekommen haben.
http://www.wow-europ...ites.html#apply

Zudem kommt nicht jeder in das Fanseitenprogramm, wie ich bei einer anderen Webseite mal nachlesen konnte. Zumal diese Fanseiten sich an die Nutzungsbedingungen auch zu halten haben, bei ihren eigenen Beiträgen und in den Forenbeiträgen, also solche Sachen wie Accountsharing, Exploiden oder ausplappern von noch nicht der öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Bildern wie Alpha-Versionen oder Beta-Bildern, während die NDA noch gilt.

Und bezüglich deiner Rechtschreibungssache:
Man sollte sich schon eingestehen und mehr dafür arbeiten, auf sie zu achten. Ich selbst war auch Legasteniker, wobei sich dies schon einiges geändert hat über die Zeit in Bezug auf die normale Rechtschreibung...

Selbst wenn du nur in ein Forum einen Beitrag schreibst, du willst hier eine ordentliche Meinung hören, dein Werk präsentieren und auch schon dafür werben, damit deine Seite auch wirklich der Hammer wird ?! Dann verhalte dich auch besser. 

Und ein Kommentar war zu einer Guideseite ja da von mir und anderen, die einfach alles zusammenklauben ohne es den Guideerstellern mitzuteilen bzw um Erlaubniss fragen, hier mal der Link:

*****************

Nur eine Warnung an alle, die Infos dadrin sind teils mächtig veraltert und werden es immer mehr, speziell jetzt zu Cata ... Auf meine eigenen Guides die dadrin stehen würde ich inzwischen auch nichts mehr geben ...


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

amdosh schrieb:


> Und ein Kommentar war zu einer Guideseite ja da von mir und anderen, die einfach alles zusammenklauben ohne es den Guideerstellern mitzuteilen bzw um Erlaubniss fragen, hier mal der Link:
> 
> ************
> 
> Nur eine Warnung an alle, die Infos dadrin sind teils mächtig veraltert und werden es immer mehr, speziell jetzt zu Cata ... Auf meine eigenen Guides die dadrin stehen würde ich inzwischen auch nichts mehr geben ...



Tatsache...Schweinerei. So Seiten sollte man echt verbieten. Mein Guide steht auch noch ganz oben in der Liste, großes Kino. Sollen wenigstens den Autor angeben.

Achja, da der TE wohl nicht auf meinen Kommentar reagiert hat, denke ich nicht, dass eine Zusammenarbeit gewünscht ist.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

keine angst ich werde da selber geuides schreiben mit freunden ec btw werde ich dazu noch mal was schreiben

*EDIT*

man sieht die seite kacke aus bzw alles zusammen geklaute guides die meisten kenne ich aber egal darum gehts ja net geht um die hp die ich mache^^

und wegen rechtschreibung ich tuh was dafür das kannste mir gkauben bin schon viel besser geworden 

und wegen der fansie ich habs erst mal nur jetz so in der vorschau gepackt da ich mich da dann bewerbe als fansite bzw hab ich mich erkundigt bei blizz wegen den bildern ich darf sie nutzen ich hab gefragt ich muss nur nen © im footer sätzen mehr net


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> keine angst ich werde da selber geuides schreiben mit freunden ec btw werde ich dazu noch mal was schreiben



Bitte, ich bitte dich nur eines. Schreibe NIEMALS einen Guide. Du wirst zum Gespött werden bei der Rechtschreibung und dem Sprachausdruck.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte, ich bitte dich nur eines. Schreibe NIEMALS einen Guide. Du wirst zum Gespött werden bei der Rechtschreibung und dem Sprachausdruck.



ich schreibe nen guide aber er wird bearbeitet bzw fehler rausgenommen also bitte

und auserdem werde ich die net schreiben da ich mich nur mit nen hunter auskenne und den rest werde ich leute suchen die einen schreiben da kommt dann auch nen © von den autoren dann drunter ist ja klar


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich schreibe nen guide aber er wird bearbeitet bzw fehler rausgenommen also bitte
> 
> und auserdem werde ich die net schreiben da ich mich nur mit nen hunter auskenne und den rest werde ich leute suchen die einen schreiben da kommt dann auch nen © von den autoren dann drunter ist ja klar



Und welchen willst du schreiben ? Über Jäger ? Dann guck mal hier ins Jäger Forum. Wenn du diesen Guide schaffst zu übertrumpfen was im Grunde nicht möglich ist, dann glaube ich dir das.

Man kann nichts übertrumpfen, was bereits alles hat.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

ich bitte dich, was soll das den schon wieder? ich hab schon nen guide geschrieben gehabt für wotlk den jeder verstanden hat und dann auch gut dmg gemacht haben und der sah richtig gut aus und war bestimmt besser als die hier, aber DARUM geht es hier nicht sondern um die Seite die. Die guides kommen später erst die HP und Noch mal ich schreibe den hunter guide weil ich nen hunter zu 100% beherrsche und der wird dann bearbeitet, fehler ec rausgenommen und die andern guides kann ich schlecht schreiben da ich die net so oft spiele wie den hunter. 


und jetz weiter zum Thema


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich bitte dich, was soll das den schon wieder? ich hab schon nen guide geschrieben gehabt für wotlk den jeder verstanden hat und dann auch gut dmg gemacht haben und der sah richtig gut aus und war bestimmt besser als die hier, aber DARUM geht es hier nicht sondern um die Seite die. Die guides kommen später erst die HP und Noch mal ich schreibe den hunter guide weil ich nen hunter zu 100% beherrsche und der wird dann bearbeitet, fehler ec rausgenommen und die andern guides kann ich schlecht schreiben da ich die net so oft spiele wie den hunter.



Du bist ziemlich abweißend...

Kann ich den Guide mal sehen ? Eigentlich hab ich ja schon fast keine Lust, wenn du schon den Hunterguide hier im Forum als schlecht abstempelst. Aber trotzdem würde ich halt mal gerne sehen. Bei der Seite kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, kenne ich mich nicht aus. Aber wenn du nicht einen anderen Ton an den Tag legst, wird dir sowiso keiner mehr helfen.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

das hat mit abweisend nix zutuhn ^^ und ich rede ganz normal ich hab dir nur gesagt wie es ist nur weil ich keine smylis verwende heist es net gleich das ich dich beleidigen will^^

und jetz zum thema wieder zurück kommen bitte


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> das hat mit abweisend nix zutuhn ^^ und ich rede ganz normal ich hab dir nur gesagt wie es ist nur weil ich keine smylis verwende heist es net gleich das ich dich beleidigen will^^
> 
> und jetz zum thema wieder zurück kommen bitte



Naja, wenn du meinst. Inhalte der Seite sind zwar mit das Wichtigste neben dem Design, aber das musst du ja wissen. Frage mich, was du hören willst. Es wurde dir ja schon alles gesagt und man kann immer noch nur ein Bild der Seite sehen, wieso kann man nicht mal draufgehen oder so. Dann könnte man sich ein viel besseres Bild machen.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

weil ich die hp gerade scripte ich erstelle die gerade erst das dauert^^

aber das menü ist eigentlich soweit fertig fehlt noch was aber das kommt alles schon jetz kommt erst mal das wichtigste


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> weil ich die hp gerade scripte ich erstelle die gerade erst das dauert^^
> 
> aber das menü ist eigentlich soweit fertig fehlt noch was aber das kommt alles schon jetz kommt erst mal das wichtigste



Und WAS willst du dann jetzt schon bitte hören ? Man stellt eine Seite erst fertig und erbittet DANN Feedback.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

ne weil ich vorher wissen will ob es sinn macht die seite überhaupt zu erstellen und jetz motzt du mich an ich rede ganz normal mit dir

und jetz bitte ich dich zum letzten mal zum tehma zurück kehren oder ich muss dich melden und das mach ich ungern


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ne weil ich vorher wissen will ob es sinn macht die seite überhaupt zu erstellen und jetz motzt du mich an ich rede ganz normal mit dir



Ich motze nicht, ich will eigentlich nur die Frage beantwortet bekommen. Denn wie soll man etwas bewerten, was man nur oberflächlich auf einem Bild sieht ?


----------



## amdosh (11. November 2010)

Das wichtigste bei einer reinen Guideseite sollte aber nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, auch bei deiner "Design-Gestaltung" sind die Guides das wichtigste, was die Seite zum Leben erwecken kann. Und gerade diese sollten den Kernteil darstellen, von Beginn an. Und das wichtigste an diesen sollte dann auch die andauernde Pflege sein, zu jeder Patchänderung oder anderer Veralterung sind die Guides wieder auf den neuen Stand zu bringen.

Was ich selbst bei meinen Guides im Forum nicht immer hingekriegt habe, weil man ja auch ein Privatleben hat und auch WoW spielen will. Von den Stolpernsteinen mit unpassenden Kommentaren und den seit langer Zeit fehlenden direkten, automatischen Hyperlinks mal ganz zu schweigen ... Guides leben von mehr als einen Grafikdesign der Seite, die Infos bleiben das wichtigste und der Kontakt zu den Leuten, die sie nutzen und helfen, sie aktuell zu halten und weiter zu verbessern.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

da hab ich auch was zu gesagt amdosh^^ 

und Meneleus01 

deine frage ist beantwortet.


----------



## Shaila (11. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> da hab ich auch was zu gesagt amdosh^^
> 
> und Meneleus01
> 
> deine frage ist beantwortet.



Irgendwie nicht, ach irgendwie bist du nicht in der Lage eine normale Unterhaltung zu führen. Sobald man etwas schreibt was nicht passt weichst du aus oder beleidigst. Das wird so nichts.


----------



## Krimson (11. November 2010)

1. wo hab ich beleidigt?? richtig hab ich nicht rede ganz normal
2. hab ich beantwortet aber sags dir gerne noch mal "da mit ich schon mal nen feedback zum design bekomme ob es sich Lohnt diese seite zu erstellen und ja die guides sind auch wichtig und das wird das beste auf der seite werden Die Guides und was ich und meine freunde sonst noch so auf der seite vorhaben.


----------



## tonygt (12. November 2010)

Ich glaub es geht doch einfach nur darum das sich viele hier frage ob du es schaffst bessere Guids zu erstellen als die die schon vorhanden sind.
Es ist sicher schön wenn du ein schön designte Website hast, wenn aber der Inhalt der Website nicht stimmt wird sich kaum jemand mehr als einmal deine Seite anschauen und somit wäre deine Arbeit umsonst und verschwendete Zeit.


----------



## Lari (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ich bitte dich, was soll das den schon wieder? ich hab schon nen guide geschrieben gehabt für wotlk den jeder verstanden hat und dann auch gut dmg gemacht haben und der sah richtig gut aus und war bestimmt besser als die hier


Da verwette ich mein Auto, dass dein Guide an die Guides von Mahoni nicht dran kommt, aber Holla die Waldfee. Dein Guide besteht wahrscheinlich aus Infos, die du in anderen Guides zusammengesucht hast. Ansonsten gilt: Guide zeigen.



Krimson schrieb:


> ne weil ich vorher wissen will ob es sinn macht die seite überhaupt zu erstellen



Ich sage es gerne nochmal: Nein, es macht keinen Sinn.
Hier im Forum gibt es Guides, die über Wochen geschrieben wurden, mit extra dafür angefertigten Grafiken, von Leuten die sich mit Theorycrafting auseinandersetzen.
Guides zu Instanzen gibt es auf www.hordeguides.de in deutsch, auf tankspot.com in englisch, oft mit Video. Auch da wirst du nicht rankommen. Die haben jetzt schon Guides für Cataclysm Raidbosse.

Ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht: Die Seite wird eine Totgeburt. Deine Freunde gucken vielleicht drauf, aber sonst niemand.


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

pass auf was du sagt ich brauche keine andern guides zusammen zu klauen den hab ICH geschrieben und der ist besser als von dem der guide und jetz zurück zum tehma


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

Es wäre wesentlich besser, du würdest die Behauptung einfach mal mit einem Link auf deinen Guide beweisen. Sonst wird das bestimmt nicht Enden.


----------



## Shaila (12. November 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es wäre wesentlich besser, du würdest die Behauptung einfach mal mit einem Link auf deinen Guide beweisen. Sonst wird das bestimmt nicht Enden.



Das kann ich nur unterschreiben. Sag bitte nicht als "Zurück zum Thema". Das IST das Thema.


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

es geht um das bild und net um die guide und jetz geh mir net auf keks ich muss mich von dir bestimmt net rechtfertigen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> es geht um das bild und net um die guide und jetz geh mir net auf keks ich muss mich von dir bestimmt net rechtfertigen


Wenn du nicht als unglaubwürdig erscheinen willst solltest du aber Beweise liefern.
Und ansonsten muss ich mich dem bisher gesagten anschließen. Du weichst Sachen aus und "jetz geh mir net auf keks" ist sicher nicht die feine englische Art. 
Deine Guide Seite wird meiner Meinung nach höchstens verlorene Liebesmüh sein ( Also höchstens hammer fail).


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> --- (wurde gelsöcht)


Nein danke. Aber ich reporte dich


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

mach das


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Rein interessehalber - Wenn du so ein Verhalten an den Tag legst, wer glaubst du, wird da deine Seite besuchen wollen?^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

So, jetzt versuchst du das ganze mal wieder ohne Beleidigungen zu Posten.


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

du eh net den du bekommst gleich nen bann


----------



## Razyl (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> du eh net den du bekommst gleich nen bann



Er hätte deine Seite vermutlich eh nie ernsthaft besucht.


----------



## amdosh (12. November 2010)

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, dein Design ist angelehnt an das neue WoW Forum + Webseite, mit geklauten Bildern sogar. Die Rechtschreibung hier und in den Bildern von deiner geplanten Webseite interessieren dich auch nicht gross. 
Andererseits gibst du dir selbst schon Vorschusslorbeeren, alleine mit den Text und Threadtitel hier. Du erstellst den Beitrag erst im normalen WoW-Teil, obwohl du nur eine Designmeinung hören willst. Beleidigst dann dermassen bei Fragen/Kommentaren, dass ein Mod deinen Beitrag erstmal bearbeiten muss ... 
Und willst einen neuen Beitrag im Forum eröffnen, damit man davon nichts mehr mitkriegt. Nur haben die meisten Forenbetreiber etwas dagegen, wenn man neue Beiträge erstellt, wenn es nicht unbedingt nötig ist - was dir auch gesagt wurde. 

Fazit: Ein auftreten in einen fremden Forum sollte man genau sich überdenken, egal was man anbringen will. Dein neues geplantes Projekt soll ja dir und deine Freunde auch zu einen Erfolg verhelfen, weshalb du dich ja auch scheinbar so reinhängst. Nur muss dein auftreten dazu auch passen, diese "Werbung" für dein neues Projekt mit diesen Beitrag hier ist jedenfalls erstmal kein grossartiges Vorhängeschild.

Und gerade bei Guides kommt es dadrauf an, dass viele schon am Anfang da sind und auch fremde Leute eine Chance haben, mit ihren dran teilzunehmen. Ansonsten müssen nur du und deine Freunde für den ersten Besucheransturm sich umso mehr reinhängen und dies wird zunehmend schwieriger.

Wenn es dir wirklich in erster Linie um das Design geht, dann stell alle Arbeiten erstmal fertig und sorge dafür, dass man die wirkliche Webseite besuchen kann und nicht dein getrimmtes Foto in png bestaunen muss. Fotos schön und gut, aber die Bedienung und andere Aspekte der Webseite selbst nutzen zu können wären bedeutend wichtiger für eine Beurteilung.
Alternativ kannst du ja auch andere Foren aufsuchen für andere, nicht voreingenommene Meinungen. Also solche die nicht vordringlich mit Spielen zutun haben, sondern sich mit puren Webdesign beschäftigen.

Und wenn du schon das offizielle Blizzard-Fanseiten Logo verwendest, weil du dadrin aufgenommen werden willst, dann stellst du dir schon selbst sehr grosse Vorhaben in den Weg. Die Fanseiten müssen natürlich auch von Blizzard selbst bestimmt werden, um auf der verlinkten Webseite aufgenommen zu werden, wie ich es verstehe. Im offiziellen Fanseiten-Kid ist das Logo ja nicht drin, weshalb es nicht für jede Webseite eingesetzt werden darf. Und gerade mit so einen für Blizzard bekannten Design könnten halt auch noch einige Probleme auf dich hinzu kommen.

Edit: selbst deine Signatur hier im Buffed-forum könntest du mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.

---------

Persönlich kann ich noch folgendes sagen: klauen bei anderen Webseiten wird immer peinlicher, je näher man sich an das Original heranlehnt. Ich selbst habe auch schon etwas bei anderen Webseiten geklaut für eine Jahre alte Gildenwebseite meines ersten MMOs _vor WoW_. Nur waren es wenige Bilder, die ich sogar umgefärbt habe und etwas anders eingesetzt habe.


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

zu info die sognatur ist aktuel da steht nix wegen rüsstung ec und noch was es is net geklaut das ist geklärt mein freund


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Wo wurde es denn geklärt? Das schein ich irgendwie übersehen zu haben :>
Und btw: Bitte versuch wenigstens ansatzweise nochmal drüberzulesen, bevor du einen Post abschickst, das lässt sich wirlich nicht schön lesen :S


----------



## Krimson (12. November 2010)

hast du mit blizzard telefoniert oder ich oder hast du ne mail geschrieben nein hast du nicht das hab ich und hab bestädigt bekommen das ichs nutzen darf die bedingung ist der (c) und das hab ich gesagt kauf dir ne brille


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> ---- (gelöscht)


Nochmal : Nein, das werde ich nicht tun. 
Brauchst du auch nicht, solche Seiten, sogar GUTE(!) Guide Seiten gibts zuhauf, und hier im Forum gibts auch gute Guides, da kann ich auf eine vollgestopft mit Rechtschreibfehlern gern verzichten


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. November 2010)

Krimson schrieb:


> und bannen könnt ihr mich auch das mir scheiß egal --- (gelöscht)


Respekt. Du hast fast 4 Jahre gebraucht um das für dich zu erkennen.

Da wir uns hier wohl nie wieder sehen werden, gebe ich dir Tipps fürs Leben:


Auch im Netz ist ein mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung Pflicht, damit man Posts verstehen kann.

Nimm auch mal Kritik an und probier selbst Sachen zu machen anstatt sie von anderen zu nutzen. Du wirst mit der Zeit immer besser werden und immer tollere Sachen basteln werden.

Lebewohl!


----------



## Tikume (12. November 2010)

Der Thread wird eh nicht mehr lange leben.

Mein Rat:
Wenn Du etwas machen willst, dann mach es aus Spass an der Sache und nicht aus der Hoffnung heraus dass dich jemand bejubelt.
Und vor allem: Stell ein Projekt erst vor wenn Du etwas zu zeigen hast, Du tust Dir selbst damit einen Gefallen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. November 2010)

Da der TE auf Kritik immer nur mit Beleidigungne reagiert, keine Webseite (nur ein Bild) zum "Testen" anbieten kann, vorhande Guids als "schlecht" abstempelt aber seinen Guide nicht verlinken will, mach ich jetzt doch mal zu.

Ich hab es ja im Guten versucht, aber wenn er nicht will.


----------

